# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Lexojeni dhe secili e ka nickname aty me SIGURI :)

## [InFeRnO-CluB]

PaRTiZoNi,Angel_Guy,zebrone,PrInCi^Dr,^Droga^Me^Mo  ri^Jeten^,halloween,DEMI_KUQ,tironsjaaa,Ai_CuNi_Dr  ,Albana,El_Culpable,RiLd0_GaNgStA,Kalajsi,Deni_Boy  ,Glamorous,Parmisti,Noerti,CIBOX,MISTREC_BERATI,Al  bmaster,Reveng_Vlora,CeLi,Albaguard,Dj-GabrieL,oret_e_vona,MrElViS,bebi_vogel,Adaes,{A_N_  G_E_L_69},Mr_Elbasanlliu,DarkSouL,Genti, WaRrIoR,MaT30,Kila_16,CrAzY-BoY,PINK,MaChO,Dj_PiRoMaN,Slimshaddy,Tipiku,Ardi_P  g_ID(ProGeNy),DENIS,ReCoBa,WaRrIoR,ismail_qemali,S  hkelqesia_E_Tij,Nest_shkodrani,kLaJd,R3nato(Kingu^  Tirones),FRANKO^^AMC,_-^VLoNjate^-_,ASSAS|NS,^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^,ToNi-R_B-BoY,[E-TROPOJANI],c0d3r,[MaRiO],PaToSaRaK,Klevi,Sherri,IL__SANTO,[Mr_KiNg], `ErJoNi , [A-SHKODRANI] , HaKeLBeRiFiNi,Ekonomisti,Erioni_el,RrebeL,*suada*,  Perla,RaPSouL,no_name,Albo,SuGaR,MoRfEuS,JLEGEND,A  cCeSsS,[Master],MasteR_KilleR,DiGitaL,DJAL_PELIVAN,DiScoNNecT,ToN  i_Tr,ClaY_MorE, [^DANZEL^] ,Flori,ixnpeL,Bledari,kacaku basket,Gerrard,Zemrushja,[KuKsJaNi],BaBa,L3nD1,don_kishoti,AbSoLuT,DINA,AlbaneZ,Erind  i,KiNg-AlBaNeR,vodafone_1,Crazy_Girl,LaTiNo_LoVeR[x],LlaCiPaCi,Parmisti,HoteL-MadriD,^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^,Star,Th3-1sT , Th3-ScoR3 , TrEnDeLin{P-InF} , SS-{P-InF} , Shkodrani_itali,Quku , ``kissshpirto``, PredAtOr , CaSaNoVa , AjSi, _Flori_ ,BOY_UK , DENISI , arianespace , blonde_18 ,The-Unforgiven,il_colpevole, gen|us,Tini,[LoTi],ThE_DaRk_NiGhT,bebushja.ChAoS_DrAgOn,AnGeL_DeViL,  poeti_trishtuar,selina_21,JaCk_DaniELs,Albanian^Bo  y,FRANCI,bruxelles,LaCosTa,The^Game,Klevi,l3and3r(  anDixX),MaDaBeR, KoMiSaR_kAtAnI,albanian_kajzer,AK__47,PuTTY,SkiN,[CoLOSseO],^weez^,[NaCo],KANGUR_SPORTIV,_SiMpAtIcK_BoY,FRANKOOOO,Alibaba_M  e_40_Hajdut,Mr_BoBi,Mr_LiSi,ToLeRaNcA_0 ,Sy_Bukuri,Sk|LlzThaTk|LLz,AlboKing,HaRi_SwEeT,Luk  as,Blendi_Kosovar,IL MARIACHI,Djal_Mistrec,InFiNiTy,don_vito_corleone,x  HoNi,``KUSHOT``,InF-C[o]DeR,BoY_17{P-InF},FBI,xxxxxxx,H34d5h0t,HackeR,Skrapaliu,[LALA],Marko,AiRoN^BoY,ALBSECURITY,DumBo,GeneraL,aLbHaCk  3R,^Specialisti^,Crazy_Girl,  


Dhe shume te tjere qe jam i sigurt qe kam harruar prape  :buzeqeshje: ) Rrespekte tgjithve irc.ALbasouL.com

----------


## xhori

e c'do te thote kjo?

----------


## Sayan2003

> e c'do te thote kjo?


Ata qe jan te skeduar.

----------


## [InFeRnO-CluB]

Thjesht doja te kujtoja userat e Albasoul Me Aktive Nder Vite + Qe Shumicen e Kohes  Me Keto Usera e Kemi Kaluar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R3nato

hihihihhihihihhi une per veten time kam dhen dorheqjen ti ca do besh :P  hahahahahahahah :perqeshje:

----------


## [InFeRnO-CluB]

Rrofte Bnc Plako Se Une S`futem Plus Qe e Kam Bojkotu Serverin  :buzeqeshje:   Dikur Ishte Mbi 150 Usera Tani 50-60 Shko :s

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

lol o mico me ke harruar mua re  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sherri

Aha koha rinise  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Askusho

une s'e kam :djall sarkastik:

----------


## [InFeRnO-CluB]

MISTREC_BERATI  e Ke Nickname Midis CIBOX edhe Albmaster  :buzeqeshje:   .. Askusho Te Kerkoj Ndjese Mbase ..Por Nuk i Mbaj Mend Te Gjithe... Neper Forume I Kam Gjetur Emrat   :buzeqeshje:  ..Sherri Kohe Te Arta Vella  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

opo u plakem edhe 1 cop ircop se lagem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Se vitet ikin tutje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Pirxh pirxh

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

mezi e gjeta nickun tim , xyxllyket kan fajin , u  bom pensionista ktej rrotull

----------


## Slimshaddy

Ikenn vitet, dyjeja zez :$ , hyni najher se mos piqemi edhe pse i kemi dhen divorc.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Përshëndetje!

----------


## drague

> Përshëndetje!


ku je mer milanist?prsh.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> ku je mer milanist?prsh.



Si je mik? Unë këtej nga Elbasani. Përshëndetje..

----------


## MaDaBeR

As une nuk e kam  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## L3nD1

Ueeeeee :P sa na kishte mor molli  :buzeqeshje:

----------

